# Crappie Chum



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

I was wonderin if someone would mind sharin there chum recipe with me? I usually throw out some range cubes and cattle feed, i also use dock blocks, but am lookin for a little more kick, to catch them big old slabs. Any advice, would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Cotton seed cack works as well as anything else.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

soured wheat and milo never hurt anything


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

On my way to the feed store right now, thanks a bunch. Weeeeee!!!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

As long as you are dropping them with a "fresh" brush pile, the range cubes and cattle feed should do the trick. That's all we use.


----------

